# What way do you take your chef uniform to work?



## emmbai90

So i'm wondering how some of you who work in resturants take your uniform to work with you? what do you put it in? do you just put it in a plastic bag then in another bag? or do you put it in a clothes bag then fold it up?, i've finally found the right place for help for apprenticeships and since last month i've had 3 interview offers now and i've got a work trial on thursday  so chuffed i hope i get it. I just don't want to go in and be told i can't put my on uniform because i didn't store it in my bag or whatever properly.


----------



## meezenplaz

**shrugs** Some reason you cant wear it in? That's what I've always done.


----------



## emmbai90

Most places are very strict to hygiene regulations, your not aloud to wear it outside because of germs apparently (although it defeats the point when it goes in our bag and then outside lol), but we can't wear it until were inside because of rain too probably, the odd place might be relaxed but most places aren't, some places are so strict you even have to have color coded knives.


----------



## grande

How bizarre, my chef wears his coat to work on the bus. I just carry mine in a grocery bag. Is that a health code, or your possible employers policy? I'm really curious.


----------



## jellly

I agree that most chefs and cooks do not wear their uniform to work, it is not considered clean.  It is far more common in the places I have worked for people to put on the coat after arriving to work.

I have seen this enough over the years that when I do see someone in a chef coat outside of work it somehow seems unprofessional.


----------



## lauren1992

I take my uniform to work on a coat hanger!

So I have 7 wooden coat hangers and I place my daily uniform on them.
Pants , jacket with buttons hat and apron and place a plastic cover over the top I got from buying a ball gown.


----------



## dreamshards8

I try to not take my coat off the hanger till right when I go in for my shift. (Right now I wear a chef's coat at work but they are provided on premises daily but for school I bring in my own uniform). However, on the days I ride the bus to school from work I don't have much choice but to fold my coat up and put it in my bag, then put it on once I arrive. It is slightly wrinkled and I would rather have it ironed and nice looking but I've never had any chef (uptight at they may be), tell me that my coat wasn't ironed properly.


----------



## emmbai90

The place i went to was relaxed (thank heavens), but i had to go into a changing room to get changed and tye my hair back, they aren't huge on constantly changing over chopping boards every time you chop something or on time constraints ether which is great!  i hope i get this as i won't bare so well in other places, there are people my own age there too but looks like it's going to be a lot of hours which i'm not used to at all lol. What do you guys carry your tools in too? i'm trying to deicde between a tool box and a knife bag, i'm not sure how many tools i have to get though but i know i have to take my own knives and scales which i do have, my knives aren't bad really but i'll save up for better ones i think, problrm is i don't know if were aloud to have them really sharp though they are huge on "health and safety" here in the UK, only in like super super fancy places do they allow super sharp knives i think but lower workers probably have to work with more blunt knives.


----------



## mpowling

There will never be a chef, anywhere in the world, who will tell you your knife is too sharp. Working with blunt knives is damaging to what you cut, difficult and slow, and more dangerous as you will slip off what you're cutting and cut yourself.


----------



## emmbai90

Yeh i know that's true too i've done that lots of times nearly in the college course we were in, wouldn't let us cut with sharper knives at all lol i used a sharper knife once and it was so much easier, was a bit silly really. So much to figure out in such a small amount of time, didn't want to buy anything though until i actually got an apprenticeship.


----------



## lauren1992

Save up and buy sharp knives ! 
Keep them sharp!!!!!
Do you think Marco Pierre White would use blunt knives!!!!


----------

